# Dog walking under 18's??



## wantabully (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have been advised, by a dog trainer, that it is illegal for under 18's to walk dogs... 

I've posted this on my other thread but been advised to post it as a seperate topic!

Is this right??? My kids are desperate to walk my new puppy..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldnt Have thought so, we used to walk our old dogs as children 

My next door neighbours kid brothers and sisters walk his dog sometimes. 

In another thought though maybe it is for insurence i.e the dog biting someone e.t.c


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

wantabully said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been advised, by a dog trainer, that it is illegal for under 18's to walk dogs...
> 
> ...


I have never heard of that. I would say YOUNG children on their own can't walk a dog but with a parent i dont see a problem. and from about 15 to 16 i dont see a problem as long as the child knows and you knwo they can handle the dog in all situations. we have many people around here from the age of about 7 walkng their dogs without parents THAT i think it wrong. but ihave never heard of it being illegal.

My kids dont walk our two mainly becasue the greyhound if let go will RUN and the dally is strong for me let alone my children.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

just googled it dont think there is any law, But if anything happens th head of the household is responsible if anything happens 

I wouldnt let mine walk Zeb mainly because they are only 3 and 4 But even when older as hes very very strong now at 18weeks let alone when hes a few yrs older

I think it depends on the age of the child, what they are like and the dog


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

According to the DDA anyone under the age of 16 isn't considered responsible for the dogs. Therefore while it isn't illegal for any age of child to walk a dog if they are aged under 16 you are responsible for anything that goes wrong. Personally I wouldn't allow a child under that age out with a dog under any circumstances.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

JSR said:


> According to the DDA anyone under the age of 16 isn't considered responsible for the dogs. Therefore while it isn't illegal for any age of child to walk a dog if they are aged under 16 you are responsible for anything that goes wrong. Personally I wouldn't allow a child under that age out with a dog under any circumstances.


I agree i think under 16 is too young to be responsible for a dog out on the streets without an adult present.

If the dog slipped it's lead and ran in front of a car a child is more likely to go after it placing itself in danger. Also if the dog was attacked by another dog a child wouldn't neccesarily know what to do and again could get hurt and if something bad did happen would a 15 year old know who to contact, how to get to a vet etc.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

JSR said:


> According to the DDA anyone under the age of 16 isn't considered responsible for the dogs. Therefore while it isn't illegal for any age of child to walk a dog if they are aged under 16 you are responsible for anything that goes wrong. Personally I wouldn't allow a child under that age out with a dog under any circumstances.


I agree 100%

I used to walk dogs from 8 years old and those were mostly big dogs, thinking back now I was lucky a dog fight never occured till I was 14 when I started socializing with other people and dogs.

I still see it now 8-10 years taking big dogs like shepherds out and barley holding on. I have actually seen a 6 year old out walking a jack russel and being dragged on the floor as it chased after a cat. :frown2:

My neighbor kids always used to ask to walk my dogs but they know now they can't as a main question I asked was,"what happens if there is a dog fight?", I always got teh same resonse,"we'll come to you asap" which by then could be a dead dog.

It should be a law that under 16's can't walk a dog unsupervised.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

wantabully said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been advised, by a dog trainer, that it is illegal for under 18's to walk dogs...
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on the type of dog and how old or mature/responsible the child is. I think its a good think for any child at any age to walk a dog from being a puppy but not on their own, in my opinion the person who is going to be walking the pup and training it should walk it all the time I dont think a child should walk a pup, but they can certainly be taught training techniques such as recall not jumping up at people also the not so good bits like picking up the poop if they arnt too young and are taught to do it safely. They need firm handling from the start for training to be successfull.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I have to disagree my daughter bought her own puppy at the age of 14 and has been responsible with her including walking her.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

But look at it this way. Of course you know your child and you know the dog, BUT they are not necessarily the problem. Would you seriously expect a 14 year old child to be able to deal with a full blown dog fight? I know many adults who don't know how to deal with one! How about a group of 'kids' with their dogs thinking it's really funny to set their dogs on your child and the puppy? Or lack of concentration on the kids behalf (and yes us adults all do it too) and lead goes slack..whoops off shoots Fido after that cat and the result? Dead cat, squashed Fido, squashed child or just a traffic accident where said child has to deal with an extreamly irate adult? 

I walk a pack of dogs and I've seen very young children with dogs and even though my pack are perfectly undercontrol the other dog isn't always and while with mine it's fine if another dog runs up to them (well actually it's not fine if Tiz gets to them before I command her down but that's their problem) but not all dogs have an owner like me who can control them. I for one wouldn't be at all happy if a dog came within my pack and the only person responsible for it was a child.


----------



## AndyAttwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm surprised if that's the case.

Maybe it means under 18's if the dog isn't theirs (such as a pro dog-walker or someone you are paying, etc).

Andy.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She's nearly 17 and is quite capable and responsible for her an her dog. Yesterday she took our Rottie out, but it was under different circumstances and her dad went with her with our Husky.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JSR said:


> But look at it this way. Of course you know your child and you know the dog, BUT they are not necessarily the problem. Would you seriously expect a 14 year old child to be able to deal with a full blown dog fight? I know many adults who don't know how to deal with one! How about a group of 'kids' with their dogs thinking it's really funny to set their dogs on your child and the puppy? Or lack of concentration on the kids behalf (and yes us adults all do it too) and lead goes slack..whoops off shoots Fido after that cat and the result? Dead cat, squashed Fido, squashed child or just a traffic accident where said child has to deal with an extreamly irate adult?
> 
> I walk a pack of dogs and I've seen very young children with dogs and even though my pack are perfectly undercontrol the other dog isn't always and while with mine it's fine if another dog runs up to them (well actually it's not fine if Tiz gets to them before I command her down but that's their problem) but not all dogs have an owner like me who can control them. I for one wouldn't be at all happy if a dog came within my pack and the only person responsible for it was a child.


Nothing more i can add to that only. . . . . .just how sensible!!!! please everyone take note of this


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think it is *illegal *for an under 18 to walk a dog but i think if something occurs while an U18 is walking a dog the owner would be held responsible maybe??

Which would be interesting because when i googled it there were loads of sites telling U18s it was a good way of earning a bit of cash 

Oscar has been attacked twice now and my friend had a very nasty incident with her new puppy and some children walking their dogs off lead and the children had no idea how to stop their dogs.

OK it might never happen but it's not that unusual and "most" (not all) Under 16's would not be at all equiped to deal with it.

I also think that the responsibilty it places on a child is unfair. How terrible would that child feel if the dog ran off and never came back, it could seriously affect them.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll never stop my daughter walking her dog. I have a 12 year old daughter and a 15 year old son but i wouldn't trust them out with the dogs on their own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> I'll never stop my daughter walking her dog. I have a 12 year old daughter and a 15 year old son but i wouldn't trust them out with the dogs on their own.


But you said she was 17 and i think a mature 17 year old is fine however i would say read Sophiex thread about horrible incident at the park and as long as you feel sure she could deal with something like that then it's fine.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't let kids walk dogs without supervision. If theres an adult there no problem but theres way too much potential for things to go wrong.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She would be able to handle something like that and it can happen with adults.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> She would be able to handle something like that and it can happen with adults.


That's the point isn't it, if she could handle that situation then it is ok but i would not have said i know any 14/15 year olds who could have dealt with the pup being attacked AND the idiot owners of the 2 dogs that attacked it.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I no that's why i said my other daughter who is 12 and son who is 15 i wouldn't let them out with the dogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> I no that's why i said my other daughter who is 12 and son who is 15 i wouldn't let them out with the dogs


Yes there is a big difference between children at that age isn't there


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Nicole was quite capable at 14 but the other 2 aren't not without their dad going with them, so i would never let them.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I used to take our last dog out when I was as young as 9 or 10, which in hindsight could have been a disaster (and once was - I had to rugby tackle him to stop him from devouring a squirrel  but every other time I ever walked him was absoloutely fine - and he wasn't dog friendly either. It's just about being careful, which I always was with him. I was aware of how he was with dogs and was always very careful to turn around and take him somewhere else the moment I saw another dog. Luckily I never had a problem with him, but I suppose I was just lucky, as well as more sensible and knowledgeable about these things than your average kid.

Still, I would never just let any child walk a dog. And as someone else said they used to do dog walking - me and my friend used to go around our neighbours asking if we could walk their dogs, and one lady let us walk her Old English Sheepdog once, but only around the block.

But yeah, I'd only ever let a child walk a dog if I was sure they would be able to handle it - the dog would have to be both small enough and calm enough on the lead for me to let it happen.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JSR said:


> But look at it this way. Of course you know your child and you know the dog, BUT they are not necessarily the problem. Would you seriously expect a 14 year old child to be able to deal with a full blown dog fight? I know many adults who don't know how to deal with one! How about a group of 'kids' with their dogs thinking it's really funny to set their dogs on your child and the puppy? Or lack of concentration on the kids behalf (and yes us adults all do it too) and lead goes slack..whoops off shoots Fido after that cat and the result? Dead cat, squashed Fido, squashed child or just a traffic accident where said child has to deal with an extreamly irate adult?
> 
> I walk a pack of dogs and I've seen very young children with dogs and even though my pack are perfectly undercontrol the other dog isn't always and while with mine it's fine if another dog runs up to them (well actually it's not fine if Tiz gets to them before I command her down but that's their problem) but not all dogs have an owner like me who can control them. I for one wouldn't be at all happy if a dog came within my pack and the only person responsible for it was a child.


JSR - As usual good well thought out post. Personally, there is no way i would allow anyone under the age of 16 to walk my dogs and even then it would have to judged very carefully but then there are also many adults who i wouldnt let near to walking my dogs.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I wouldn't have let Nicole walk anybody elses dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

why on earth shouldnt they. And to say under 18 is ridiculous, they can be married, have several children, a job, drive a car or a motor bike - but not be in charge of a dog, that is daft. So long as the child has control of the dog why shouldnt they. And plenty of adults dont have much control either and wouldnt have a clue what to do if something happened. I had my own dog when I was 14 (as against the family dog which had accompanied me from as far back as I could remember.) I was in sole charge of my dog, got myself a lift to dog training classes, walked her before school every day and when I got home. My daughter had a dog when she was 3 which she trained and helped look after though obviously didnt walk on the road! I can see nothing wrong with it at all. Those kids that cant manage a dog probably cant manage themselves either.
No wonder todays children are so dependent on their parents when they are not allowed any responsibility.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I got my dog Woody (english cockerspaniel) when I had just turned 11, and it was on the condition that I looked after him and took him for walks, which I did from 11 years old onwards. I can see now being 19 how that could be irresponsible. But I think it depends on the type of dog, and the maturity of the child to start off with. My little bro is 14 and he is capable of being able to take him out. I mean you wouldn't let a child take a big dog out, but they may be more competant with a smaller dog.

My dog is frightened of other dogs and we just take him down the local park that has a dog enclosure, and if we see other dogs then its time to come home or if we have just got out we will walk round, our town is quite quiet and tbh you hardly ever see another dog.

Char
xxx


----------



## Amber lim (7 mo ago)

Indie said:


> Nicole was quite capable at 14 but the other 2 aren't not without their dad going with them, so i would never let them.


I am 10 and I want to walk a dog and I feel like I am responsible to wall a dog alone


----------



## Amber lim (7 mo ago)

turkeylad said:


> JSR - As usual good well thought out post. Personally, there is no way i would allow anyone under the age of 16 to walk my dogs and even then it would have to judged very carefully but then there are also many adults who i wouldnt let near to walking my dogs.


Can I walk your dog? I am 10 but I have walk my dog before alone so I feel like I can walk your dog pls


----------



## Amber lim (7 mo ago)

LostGirl said:


> just googled it dont think there is any law, But if anything happens th head of the household is responsible if anything happens
> 
> I wouldnt let mine walk Zeb mainy because they are only 3 and 4 But even when older as hes very very strong now at 18weeks let alone when hes a few yrs older
> 
> I think it depends on the age of the child, what they are like and the dog


I want to walk a dog for money but idk what is the age I can walk dog I am 10 but I walk my dog alone many time so I think I can walk other people's dog alone too


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Amber lim said:


> I want to walk a dog for money but idk what is the age I can walk dog I am 10 but I walk my dog alone many time so I think I can walk other people's dog alone too


If you walk dogs to be paid for it, you should insurance and that's not possible until you're older - 18 is normal. And what would you do if the dog you were walking was attacked by another? You can't put it in the van and drive it to the vet. There's no way I'd trust my dogs to a 10 year old; at that age you don't have the experience, assertiveness or strength to deal with the sort of situations that can happen.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Closing this as ancient


----------

